# My dog is over protective of his crate.



## Kainan014 (Aug 15, 2008)

It all started about 2 - 3 days ago, when he wet his bed ( He hasnt done that in like a year ) and when he did, while he did it he grolwed, it was probably my fault he wet it as I didn't take him out that night. Now when ever I put him to bed ( In his crate ) he just grolws and grolws and if I reach for the door he goes nuts and probably will bite me. ( Hes a jack russel )

I have no clue on what to do.

He is never like this out of the cage when I trick him into leaving the cage after an or-deal like this he is completely fine back to him old self, but if I put him to his bed he goes nuts.

Thanks for any help.

*Sigh* Please sombody help.

Please, anybody.


----------



## Kainan014 (Aug 15, 2008)

please... sum1


----------



## OtterNJ (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont know, maybe get him a new bed & move his crate to another area, maybe he is embarrassed he wet the bed & doent want to be in there now.

Good luck!


----------



## fyzbo (Jun 19, 2008)

Buy him a new crate bed everything, put it in a different room and start obedience training and nilf. I would really focus a lot of time on obedience training and NILF, any time an owner is worried about getting bit their is a huge problem.


----------

